# 2010 bows



## bigstankie78 (Dec 9, 2009)

I like SMOOTH BOWS. Speed is nice too, but I'd rather have a nice smooth slower bow than a blazing fast bow that isn't even comfortable to shoot. Which of the 2010 bows do you think is the best for me????


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

pearson legend. incredibly smooth and very fast!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Hoyt matrix for low speed. Hoyt alphaburner or bowtech destroyer for the best of both worlds.

So far the alphaburner is the best bow that i have shot, ever.


----------



## bigstankie78 (Dec 9, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Hoyt matrix for low speed. Hoyt alphaburner or bowtech destroyer for the best of both worlds.
> 
> So far the alphaburner is the best bow that i have shot, ever.


I've shot the Alphaburner, and it wasn't bad, but I didn't completely love it either. I personally liked the Maxxis 31 better. But I haven't shot the Destroyer yet and I REALLY want to.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

both maxxis have shot(31 and 35) were no improvement over the AM32 and the 35.

What were the specs of the burner and the maxxis that you shot?


----------



## bigstankie78 (Dec 9, 2009)

both of them were right around 57# and like 27". But I do agree with you about how they aren't that much of an improvement over the AM's. But, obviously, I also like the AM 32.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

at 27" they will all be stiffer. The burner that i shot was a 29 70 that maxed at 73. Fully maxed it was smoother than my AM 35. 

You may have a hard time finding a smooth bow in your DL


----------



## bigstankie78 (Dec 9, 2009)

Ya I definitely have noticed that. And when you're testing out a bow, if it doesn't fit you, it's a lot harder to tell if you like it or not. These particular bows fitted me, but bows do perform better at their peak specs.


----------



## bigstankie78 (Dec 9, 2009)

Compared to the Alphaburner, is the Destroyer faster or slower & smoother or rougher?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah. You may want to look into an AM32 with z3's or a womens bow. I mean no offense by this, but they offer good options for people who like a smooth draw.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

bigstankie78 said:


> Compared to the Alphaburner, is the Destroyer faster or slower & smoother or rougher?


little smoother to start, but a more of a hump in the draw. about the same speed too


----------



## bigstankie78 (Dec 9, 2009)

N7709K said:


> little smoother to start, but a more of a hump in the draw. about the same speed too


Cool. I'm definitely gonna have to find somewhere that has it and try it out. thanks for the help.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

glad i could help


----------



## bigstankie78 (Dec 9, 2009)

One more question, which destroyer did you shoot??


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that i shot the 340


----------



## bigstankie78 (Dec 9, 2009)

Awesome. thats the one I was looking at anyways


----------



## Killer n Pink (Nov 17, 2009)

*Anderson*

You should try the new 2010 Anderson bows. They are so much better than the 2009 line. They have really done alot of improvements. I will be shooting the Thunderhawk and the Apollo. They have alot of Kenetic energy and are very light weight. And man are they quiet!! They are priced very well too.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Bowtech Destroyer


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Mathews Z7, i have heard that they are the smoothest bow mathews has ever made even smoother than the switchback. I would get one myself but I like my switchback and I don't care what the bow really looks like i think it kinda looks cool.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Try the PSE Axe or Vendetta bows. They are very smooth and still fast.


----------

